# Cómo Diseñar una interface automotriz Toyota que corra Techstem



## alconvzla (Dic 15, 2017)

Hola, amigos del foro. Desde Venezuela un gran saludo. Por acá las cosas no pintan nada bien. Les escribo para ver si alguno de ustedes conocen cuál es el microcontrolador que utilizan la gente de MONGOOSE para sus interfaces Toyota, no creo que sea un ELM 237 o los de OBDLink, ya que éstos son bastante básicos y por lo general sólo checan los sensores del motor. Deseo diseñar una inerface conexión PC, donde puede correr el software Toyota Techstrem. Bueno agradezco toda sugerencia. Gracias a todos. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 16, 2017)

mmm no creo que sea tan facil debes tener toda la tabla de comandos del OBDII sobre todo la lista de comandos no documentados del coche 
no creo que sea facil


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 16, 2017)

Hola, gracias por la sugerencia. Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que no es una tarea fácil, sobre todo por los comandos no documentados o específicos del fabricante. Pero veo que en el mercado hay muchas imitaciones chinas, particularmente de Mongoose del fabricante DREW TECHNOLOGIES de USA, que en parte es lo que me motiva, ya que si los chinos pueden, tal vez nosotros también. Además no confío en las interfaces clonadas chinas. Se bien que es un desafio, pero quiero diseñar algo que vaya más allá de lo logrado con el ELM327, o con los de OBDlink. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Dic 17, 2017)

Seguro que podemos pero hay que sopesar la relación costo de comprarlo - costo de hacerlo.


Que los chinos tengan los ojos rasgados no significa que estén medio dormidos, hacer lo que hacen no es nada sencillo.

A mi me parece que este es el típico caso de algo que se empieza a hacer para ahorrar y acaba saliendo mucho mas caro, eso si sale.

Podrías empezar por definir el hardware y algún uso básico y a partir de ahí...
He visto varios proyectos con arduino que hacían cosas básicas.


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 17, 2017)

Gracias por las sugerencias. En verdad tal vez resulte más costoso que una interfaz china, pero no más que una original, además está el valor agregado del conocimiento que adquirimos, lo cual es de mucha importancia. Estaba pensando comenzar con algún microcontrolador de Microchip y simular hasta donde sea posible con PROTEUS, y de ser posible construir un simulador de ECU, seria grandioso trabajar con un simulador de ECU  que opere totalmente en software e integrarlo con el resto simulado en Proteus. Gracias por responder.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 17, 2017)

es que los chinos lo que hacen es que les mandan a fabricar un lote de dispositivos X ellos tienen los diagramas, los archivos y dicen por que no me puedo permitir hacer uno igual o parecido.

aparte tienen buenos ingenieros que su trabajo sea copiar a como de lugar


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 17, 2017)

estoy de acuerdo con los compañeros....
el elm327, solo funciona con algunos sotfwares basicos, te muestro lo que es un adaptador caterpillar....








como veras, es mas complejo que un elm327.....
y como tambien dijeron los compañeros, tendrias que subir algo como para empezar.....



> Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)
> 
> 00) En este Foro "Indefectiblemente" los primeros aportes, ideas, conceptos, esquemas, investigaciones, Etc. deben ser tuyos, cuando los tengas, recién ahí consultas en el Foro para recibir "Colaboración".


----------



## Scooter (Dic 18, 2017)

alconvzla dijo:


> Gracias por las sugerencias. En verdad tal vez resulte más costoso que una interfaz china, pero no más que una original,


Pues depende a cuanto cobres la hora y la posibilidad de vender lo que obtengas en el caso de obtener algo.
Hay que contar el tiempo que tienes parado el taller mientras haces el boticario, que no es poco tiempo y no es barato.


alconvzla dijo:


> además está el valor agregado del conocimiento que adquirimos, lo cual es de mucha importancia.


Si, en este caso tiene *"toda"* la importancia. Creo que es totalmente antieconómico  si se hacen bien los números. Y sería una gran cosa "desencriptar" esos protocolos.


alconvzla dijo:


> Estaba pensando comenzar con algún microcontrolador de Microchip y simular hasta donde sea posible con PROTEUS, y de ser posible construir un simulador de ECU, seria grandioso trabajar con un simulador de ECU  que opere totalmente en software e integrarlo con el resto simulado en Proteus. Gracias por responder.


No se que capacidad tienen esos programas de simular protocolos complejos, el problema es que por lo que se ve hay escasa/nula información de esos protocolos con lo que hacer un modelo que simular se me hace imposible. Haría falta el equipo original _"pata negra"_ para verificar que la simulación es correcta.
Por ejemplo, entra un vehículo que indica bajo nivel de aceite (o cualquier otra cosa), lo que haríamos es leer ese código con el original y verificar con el inventado. Sin documentación y sin un equipo al que plagiar veo muy complicado hacer ingeniería inversa de un equipo del que no se dispone.


_Aclaración del localismo "de pata negra" es un tipo de jamón ibérico que tiene la pezuña negra y es caríiisimo pero también buenísimo. Se aplica a aquello que es muy muy bueno en su clase._


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 18, 2017)

yo creo que el LM327 solo es un puente can-bus JPWM por que yo he visto como son por dentro los escaneres autel que no son muy chafas pero no muy buenos y un escaner que usan los talleres que reprogramaban interfaces FAW usan un escaner con una interfaz muy similar al LM327 y una tablet.

con este escaner pueden modificar kilometros, reprogramar parametros de sensores, mover el corte de inyeccion, etc.

yo opino que si uno tiene la interfaz puente y la lista de comandos , si se puede hacer un escaner a medida, solo que hay que tener el codigo fuente del escaner a modificar, la tabla de comandos y mucho cafe, mucho internet y mucho tiempo para dedicarle.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 18, 2017)

La diferencia es muy grande de un clon a un original, y como se suele decir sale lo comido por lo servido, el microcontroller es un AT91SAM7S256 - 32-bit SAM


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 18, 2017)

El Elm327 puede manejar varios protocolos, en la versión 2.1 han eliminado el PWN y el VPW SAE J1850- Este microcontrolador fue inicialmente diseñado con el PIC18F2480 de MICROCHIP, pero en su versión primera el micro código o firmware no fue protegido contra copias (tal vez de forma intencionar, para dar a conocer más el elm327), fue así como los chino se fusilaron el firmware, pero luego no, es por tal razón que muchas interfaces chinas aunque digan que soportan las nuevas versiones no es cierto, motivo por el cual fallan con algunos nuevos software de aplicación. Bueno estoy en la etapa de recolección de información, cualquier ayuda es buena.


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 18, 2017)

Gracias Fusatronica está muy buena la información, y mira que he googleado tratando de hallarla y no había obtenido resultados positivos, gran ayuda !!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2017)

Si hay información se me ocurre que lo primero sería hacer un "sniffer" de OBD, es decir, un mirón intermedio que registre la conversación entre un interface real y el vehículo.
Acertar por prueba y error no lo veo viable.


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 19, 2017)

Hola Scooter. La idea del Sniffer luce bien, luego la pienso.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

alconvzla dijo:


> Gracias Fusatronica está muy buena la información, y mira que he googleado tratando de hallarla y no había obtenido resultados positivos, gran ayuda !!



Con gusto mi nunca buscar en español y se puede encontrar mas información

Pero en su caso yo no haría una interfaz de 0, mas bien compraría las partes y armaría una propia


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 19, 2017)

Bien, es muy cierto debo googlear en english, hay muchísima más información. Serás tan amable en indicarme cuáles sitios venden estas partes para construir interfaces, es una opción que no se debe descartar. Pero diseñar también tiene sus emociones y gratificaciones, aunque en este caso no es tarea fácil. Tu ayuda ha sido inestimable, gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 19, 2017)

yo opino que el que sea un micro de 32 bits no es tan nesesario
mas bien con saber como esta construida la trama y un puente de comunicacion es suficiente la potencia restante lo puede hacer el software de la PC


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

alconvzla dijo:


> Bien, es muy cierto debo googlear en english, hay muchísima más información. Serás tan amable en indicarme cuáles sitios venden estas partes para construir interfaces, es una opción que no se debe descartar. Pero diseñar también tiene sus emociones y gratificaciones, aunque en este caso no es tarea fácil. Tu ayuda ha sido inestimable, gracias.



No tanto en inglés mas bien idiomas como Ruso, Japones, Chino entre otros consigue muy buena información.

Para clonar el Mongoose T2  salen como a casi 2€ o  2USD  eso si la carcasa de color Verde es la mejor da ese sabor al Drew Tech Mongoose Pro Toyota.












En China los encarga por esta página web http://www.aotaisz.com

http://www.mypsdc.com/item-detail/u480-plug-obd2-male-connector-with-case-for-pcb-board.html

También se consiguen en otros Store.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...l?spm=a2700.7724857.main07.148.47ce0456P0OTwH


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 19, 2017)

Bueno después de estudiar la arquitectura del AT91SAM7S256 de ATmel y tener algún bosquejo del hardware necesario para diseñar una interfaz,  es que podré dar opinión a respecto de si es necesario un uc de 32 bits, pero supongo que tal vez si es necesario ya que cuando se diseña se utiliza aquel que se ajuste a los requerimientos del diseño propuesto. Aunque me gustaría trabajar más con un PIC, sólo por la cantidad de información disponible. Pero como ahora Atmel pertenece  Microchip, tal vez esto sea de ayuda.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 20, 2017)

Lo que si hay que empaparse de mucha información y eso si saber como trabaja el hardware, al igual como trabajan los protocolos, tomando como referencia al EL327

https://www.elmelectronics.com/products/ics/obd/?v=42983b05e2f2#ELM327

Así mismo el Hardware del Toyota Lexus FT232RL Mini VCI Code Scanner USB, que usa un LPC2148FBD64 y para clonar la serigrafía es LPC2149FBD64 , también otras VCI usan el Atmega162 y el súper Chip FTDI FT232RL

Si fuese para los otros vehicles hay mas información incluso con un PIC o algún Atmega se puede realizar con mas facilidad, pero serian interfases como las chinas.

Así que no seria viable porque puede costar mas que una clonada por lo chinos, incluso tendría que enviar a china el diseño de la board para que le hagan una serie, si ven que es un buen diseño cuando usted la vaya a lanzar al mercado, los chinos ya tienen bultos de su interfaz vendiendola a un precio de caramelo chino.

Ese es el error de enviar diseños no patentados incluso si fuesen patentados, los chinos tienen como voltear la arepa.

Fijece no mas  con Arduino con la producción en Torino original Italiano, pero cual se vende más el italiano o el chinoski, haga un presupuesto y mire si es viable.

Si le gusta el tema automotriz un buen consejo es crear un proyecto scanner,  como para comprobar partes del vehículo tanto internas como externas que una interfaz común no escanee, crear algo ya inventado no es viable a menos que su visión y misión sea clonar y replicar como lo hacen los chinitos


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 20, 2017)

Estupendo Fusatronica, en verdad estoy impresionado de la cantidad de información que manejas. Si, en principio es esa la idea,tomar como inicio el ELM327 y su interfase, y a partir de allí intentar un scanner un poco más versátil. Entiendo bien que resulta en extremo difícil competir con los chinos a nivel de clones, pero esa no es la idea. No tengo información sobre niveles de venta de interfases originales vs clones chinos, pero considero que en los países del primer mundo donde hay mayor poder de compra, las ventas de las originales deben superar las copias piratas chinas, sobre todo si se desea realizar diagnósticos confiables y de alta calidad profesional. Un Mongoose original de DREW TECNOLOGIES está el el orden de los $500 y un clon $50. Tiene que existir una gran diferencia en las prestaciones de cada interfase. Bueno pero si tienes a mano los diagramas de circuito de las interfaces de DREW TECNOLOGIES sería fantastico !!. Por cierto, desde donde escribes ? no conozco región de algún país con el nombre Thundera-


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 20, 2017)

igual yo pense una vez en hacer una interfaz pero a la larga sale mas barato comprar un escaner de un taller usado o de un almacen apunto de quebrar y comprarlo a precio de regalo.

que andar investigando y perdiendo el tiempo haciendo pruebas con el coche.


----------



## alconvzla (Dic 20, 2017)

Por alguna razón hay países del primer mundo y otros del 3,4 o 5


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 20, 2017)

alconvzla dijo:


> Estupendo Fusatronica, en verdad estoy impresionado de la cantidad de información que manejas. Si, en principio es esa la idea,tomar como inicio el ELM327 y su interfase, y a partir de allí intentar un scanner un poco más versátil. Entiendo bien que resulta en extremo difícil competir con los chinos a nivel de clones, pero esa no es la idea. No tengo información sobre niveles de venta de interfases originales vs clones chinos, pero considero que en los países del primer mundo donde hay mayor poder de compra, las ventas de las originales deben superar las copias piratas chinas, sobre todo si se desea realizar diagnósticos confiables y de alta calidad profesional. Un Mongoose original de DREW TECNOLOGIES está el el orden de los $500 y un clon $50. Tiene que existir una gran diferencia en las prestaciones de cada interfase. Bueno pero si tienes a mano los diagramas de circuito de las interfaces de DREW TECNOLOGIES sería fantastico !!. Por cierto, desde donde escribes ? no conozco región de algún país con el nombre Thundera-



Con gusto

Tener el diagrama de Mongoose Toyota Original no es fácil, si fuese de otro vehículo si hay hasta diagrama + pcb

Pues lo que más se encuentra es el clonado de los clonados para la Toyota, que maneja un lpc2119fbd64

Como le cuento hay que empaparse muy bien en documentación, así que ahí le dejo algo para que vea como es la marea con este clon.















 Thundera no es ninguna región de algún país es el planeta nativo de los Felinos Cósmicos.


----------



## klemmcotto (Oct 28, 2021)

Si tienes que usar arm 3 4 7 son compatibles
Y después script. En lenguaje c
Y los protocolos can y lo nuevo can fd
K línea


----------

